# pivoting headstock lathes and Robust bowl rests



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I bought a Robust bowl rest for my Nova DVR XP and after just a few minutes realized it isn't going to work for me with the pivoting headstock of the Nova, in the attached pic you can see why. The 12" tool rest that comes with the Nova has the post in the center effectively making it a 6" bowl rest, but the Robust is a 12" with the post on the end. When you install that rest in a pivoted configuration the rest is way too long and you can't pull the banjo out far enough to compensate. In the outboard configuration with the outboard attachment it would probably work fine.

I've been speaking to the Robust folks who have been great about getting feedback. I love the quality of their rest, but this one just isn't gonna work. I think they'd come out with a smaller version with a 1" post if enough people asked them for it.

So if I'm doing it wrong please let me know. If you agree and would love to buy a shorter rest please feel free to encourage Robust on this - then we can all get one.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I use straight tool rest for turning bowls. Adjust both tool rest and tool rest base to meet tool support needs. Would do the same thing using your Robust tool rest. I am comfortable using my ½” or 5/8” bowls gouges, and scrappers inside/outside of a bowl with more than inch or two over tool rest. All in the way hold and move my body to keep tool control. 

I do not think you are doing anything wrong. Just need to fiddle with rest and tool rest base until comfortable if that is possible. Some folks might recommend cutting the rest to meet your needs. I would not! 

Of course recommend taking a look at these t-bar tool rest and post:

http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/tbarmodtools.html


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

The problem you run into is that pivoting the headstock effectively shortens your banjo by a couple of inches and to compensate for the extra length of this tool rest you'd need an even longer banjo. Plus the extra length of rest that sticks out of the bowl curls back into your way in the pivoted configuration.

I thought about cutting the rest, but it gets pretty thick near the post because its meant to support 12" of cantilevered rest, it would be more appropriate to take off the length from the post end.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you tried adding the outboard attachment to the banjo? If I reverse my banjo so its hinge is at the back, it allows me to swing the tool rest post along the ways to get the end of the rest into the hollow of the bowl.

(The downside is that the toolrest sits higher than without the extra arm.)


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Stupid question have you tried turning that bowl without moving the headstock? If the bowl blank fits over the ways I would not move the headstock. I am not you so if not comfortable doing that might try different style tool rest. 

http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathe_accessories/Other/rests.htm

Not sure if they anyone here sells NOVA Woodsurfer Bowl Rest. 

That is why linked Best Wood Tool rest which were pretty popular when first came out. They make a post for your lathe, and can buy individual radius rest to meet your needs or buy a set of all three. 

http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/1diamposforn1.html

http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/bowtool3pcse.html

There are other styles out there, not sure about tool rest post. 

Guys with welding and steel bending experience made their own. Other guys had tool rest and post custom made to fit their needs out of bar stock available locally for much less money. 

Only used a rotating headstock (Delta 700) once and moved it back because was not comfortable turning that way. Long story now have that lathe sitting on floor of my shop. Headstock no longer pivots after modifying it.


----------

